# @Silver's Dvarw Experience Thread



## Christos

Seeing as the dvarws will be arriving this week or early next week I thought it appropriate to get @Silver amped up for this beautiful piece of gear. 
You guys know the story

Reactions: Agree 6 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## BioHAZarD

Christos said:


> Seeing as the dvarws will be arriving this week or early next week I thought it appropriate to get @Silver amped up for this beautiful piece of gear.
> You guys know the story


Waiting patiently for his first @Genosmate

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## RayDeny

Definitely going to watch this thread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

This is going to be one busy thread! And full of chicken dinners!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> This is going to be one busy thread! And full of chicken dinners!


Don't forget the goose!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> Don't forget the goose!



There will be some of those for sure!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Jengz

@Silver ... all I can say is, for the love of all things good, do not forget the top of the chimney when u fill this thing... that will be all

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## RainstormZA

Christos said:


> Don't forget the goose!



Yeah the one that lays the golden egg

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Oh boy, here we go...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Cobrali

Why is it that when I see a thread reading @Silver 's experience, the thread creator is always @Christos ? Haha..where is @Christos ' experience!?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Christos

Cobrali said:


> Why is it that when I see a thread reading @Silver 's experience, the thread creator is always @Christos ? Haha..where is @Christos ' experience!?


It's because @Silver likes to put things in his pile of "I Will try you some day my precious" and we are trying to get him to be slightly more proactive with respect to vape gear

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Cobrali

Christos said:


> It's because @Silver likes to put things in his pile of "I Will try you some day my precious" and we are trying to get him to be slightly more proactive with respect to vape gear


Respect the vape gear!

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Tomorrow you have had it @Silver!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Anybody seen @Silver today?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Im here @Christos

Just going to the hospital soon because my mum is in ICU. Unfortunately.
Had an op a few days ago and now theres further problems

Hoping it will all go ok and then i will be a bit more focused on vaping matters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

Silver said:


> Im here @Christos
> 
> Just going to the hospital soon because my mum is in ICU. Unfortunately.
> Had an op a few days ago and now theres further problems
> 
> Hoping it will all go ok and then i will be a bit more focused on vaping matters



Strongs brother , went through similar exercise months ago never lekker seeing your loved ones like that....

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Im here @Christos
> 
> Just going to the hospital soon because my mum is in ICU. Unfortunately.
> Had an op a few days ago and now theres further problems
> 
> Hoping it will all go ok and then i will be a bit more focused on vaping matters


Oh. Sad to hear @Silver and we wish you and your family all the best.

There is no sugar coating the situation so I can only wish you strength in these trying times.

Only you being in ICU excuses you from building the dwarv 

Just jokes, I'll give you a few hours leeway.
When you do get round to building please do your normal step by step picture reveal so we can remind you to put the top cap on before you pull a @Genosmate.

Once again our thought are with and yours today.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Anvil

@Silver Hope things all go well. Stay strong and all the best brother. Thoughts and prayers are with you.

Don't mind us, you have other things to deal with. We'll still be here when you get round to pulling your first @Genosmate.
I think it's like a rite of passage for Dvarw owners.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Stay strong @Silver -you are in our thoughts and prayers 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Thinking of you and yours @Silver.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

Sorry to hear about your mum's condition @Silver.
I will be holding thumbs that she makes a speedy recovery.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

Sorry to hear @Silver 
All the best to you and your family

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

@Silver sorry to hear be strong, you in our prayers

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Just to add some anticipation for Mr Silver. (No tag intentional incase you are busy).

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Im getting slowly roped into this @Christos 
Not your fault at all, youre doing such a splendid job
I promise to make it worthwhile when i get a chance!

I just need a coil for this tank and i dont have any spare fused claptons 
May have to go with that Vandy superfine MTL wire...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Im getting slowly roped into this @Christos
> Not your fault at all, youre doing such a splendid job
> I promise to make it worthwhile when i get a chance!
> 
> I just need a coil for this tank and i dont have any spare fused claptons
> May have to go with that Vandy superfine MTL wire...


@Moey_Ismail is convinced the tank performs just as good with plain wire after He has tried a plethora of fancy wire. My favourite wire for this is a dual 28 awg claptoned with 40 awg.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

I'm very lazy to make coils right now and I'm Not in the mood to fight a chunky coil.

I was hoping @Silver would beat me to the build but here is the 2nd Dvarws build currently in progress.
Ni80 24awg flat wire.
3mm ID.
0.53 ohms.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos

Whatever you do don't be goose and remember the top cap!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Christos



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Jos

@Christos how does the flatwire compare to the clapton?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Jos said:


> @Christos how does the flatwire compare to the clapton?


I prefer the Clapton but I am running a new juice on the flatware. Will run a Clapton with the same juice and report back as soon as I get a chance.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Christos

Jos said:


> @Christos how does the flatwire compare to the clapton?


@Jos The flat wire does perform well but for some reason a dual 28 claptoned with 40awg gives me a crisper taste. 
The fruits and menthols seem to pop more with a clapton for me.

It may all be in my head but I did make some coils today and I personally feel a micro Clapton has the edge. Not a whole new level of greatness but a slight noticeable edge.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Right it's time to report back on my first Dvarw experience.

Decided to go for a VandyVape superfine MTL fused clapton wire coil. 3mm ID. Decided on 6 wraps. Came out initially at 0.7 ohms as shown in the photo and then settled at 0.98 ohms later after wicking etc. It may be a bit high in ohms but hey, it will have to do. I dont have a Smiley coil for this so need to get some.

Coil insertion was quite simple actually. Wasnt sure on the height, so just dropped it a tad from its natural position.








Next was wicking. Went for Royal wicks because i have it in the Skyline and like it. I found the wicking easy. Just snip above the top cap and then push gently back in and let the wicks protrude a bit out of the juice holes as advised to me by skipper Mr Fisher.







Lube, fill er up and voila, the Dvarw is in action! Juice is my LIT Sidechick plus menthol blend which i know well. Put her on the little Minikin V1.5 and it goes quite nice on that. Am vaping at 15-20 Watts. Skyline sitting behind not enjoying the attention to the newcomer.






*So whats the initial verdict?*

Been vaping for about the past hour and the flavour is very good. Nice and rich. Not hot. Quite juicy. Very tasty. Good menthol burn. I like it a lot on first try!

Draw is a restrictive lung and i like it very much. I didnt change any of the adaptors, just used what was pre-installed. Maybe a tad more airflow would be nicer but it's super at the moment.

The drip tip is very comfortable, reminds me of the Merlin Mini tip, which I love. Works great with this juice.

No leaks, no problems so far. Just solid vaping. Its lovely.

*First impression is very good. Tank is easy to set up and wick. Great flavour. Thumbs up so far.*

I think the Dwarf and I are going to be good friends 

PS - @Rob Fisher I can see why you like the Dwarf so much. Thank you kindly for the opportunity to get one!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8 | Useful 1


----------



## Silver

Am going to vape the Dvarw side by side against the Skyline for the next few days

Same juice - LIT Sidechick plus some nic plus some menthol

Same type of coil - Vandy fused clapton is in both - just the Skyline is 2.5mm ID versus the Dvarw 3mm ID. Resistance is a bit higher in the Dvarw so not a perfect comparison. Skyline at 0.7 ohms, Dvarw at 1ohm.

Same wick - Royal Wicks.

And will report back on the findings...

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Right it's time to report back on my first Dvarw experience.
> 
> Decided to go for a VandyVape superfine MTL fused clapton wire coil. 3mm ID. Decided on 6 wraps. Came out initially at 0.7 ohms as shown in the photo and then settled at 0.98 ohms later after wicking etc. It may be a bit high in ohms but hey, it will have to do. I dont have a Smiley coil for this so need to get some.
> 
> Coil insertion was quite simple actually. Wasnt sure on the height, so just dropped it a tad from its natural position.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next was wicking. Went for Royal wicks because i have it in the Skyline and like it. I found the wicking easy. Just snip above the top cap and then push gently back in and let the wicks protrude a bit out of the juice holes as advised to me by skipper Mr Fisher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lube, fill er up and voila, the Dvarw is in action! Juice is my LIT Sidechick plus menthol blend which i know well. Put her on the little Minikin V1.5 and it goes quite nice on that. Am vaping at 15-20 Watts. Skyline sitting behind not enjoying the attention to the newcomer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *So whats the initial verdict?*
> 
> Been vaping for about the past hour and the flavour is very good. Nice and rich. Not hot. Quite juicy. Very tasty. Good menthol burn. I like it a lot on first try!
> 
> Draw is a restrictive lung and i like it very much. I didnt change any of the adaptors, just used what was pre-installed. Maybe a tad more airflow would be nicer but it's super at the moment.
> 
> The drip tip is very comfortable, reminds me of the Merlin Mini tip, which I love. Works great with this juice.
> 
> No leaks, no problems so far. Just solid vaping. Its lovely.
> 
> *First impression is very good. Tank is easy to set up and wick. Great flavour. Thumbs up so far.*
> 
> I think the Dwarf and I are going to be good friends
> 
> PS - @Rob Fisher I can see why you like the Dwarf so much. Thank you kindly for the opportunity to get one!


Very proud of your turnaround time @Silver.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Christos !!
Still lots of experimenting to be done!


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Thanks @Christos !!
> Still lots of experimenting to be done!


I think it was Aristotle who said something along the lines of "the beginning is greater than half of the whole".

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> I think it was Aristotle who said something along the lines of "the beginning is greater than half of the whole".



It was indeed Aristotle!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Dvarw got its first refill today. Quick and easy. No spills. No trouble. 

The comparison against the Skyline continues. Same juice - LIT Sidechick nicced up a bit and with some added menthol.

Am not overly happy with my coil in the Dvarw. Am thinking it needs to have slightly lower resistance or smaller ID. Don't know. But it's going nicely enough to give it a fair chance. 

So far I am still impressed. Going to vape side by side some more before writing down some views....

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Dvarw got its first refill today. Quick and easy. No spills. No trouble.
> 
> The comparison against the Skyline continues. Same juice - LIT Sidechick nicced up a bit and with some added menthol.
> 
> Am not overly happy with my coil in the Dvarw. Am thinking it needs to have slightly lower resistance or smaller ID. Don't know. But it's going nicely enough to give it a fair chance.
> 
> So far I am still impressed. Going to vape side by side some more before writing down some views....


Skyline still my #1.
Dvarw is #2 For ease of use and capacity. Hopefully in the next week I'll stop being a purist and put some bubble tanks on my skylines 
That being said I had 2 Lemo v1s, 2x crown v1s, 2x skylines and 2x dvarws. That should say it all.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Its been a few days with the Dvarw side by side against the Skyline vaping the same juice (my LIT Sidechick fruity menthol blend)

Still early days but ive had a bit of a run to make some *initial comments*

The Dvarw is good and has no troubles. No leaks. Vapes nicely. It does pop and crackle a bit though.
The flavour is good for me. Its a bit juicier than the Skyline. A bit less crisp. But not as full - if that makes sense?

So far the Skyline has better flavour for me for this juice. Crisper and more "pure". It beats the Dvarw at the moment quite comfortably on flavour. I think its because the coil and airflow i have in the Skyline are well matched. Bit unfair though because ive had quite a long time to tweak the Skyline and have only my first build in the Dvarw.

I need to start tinkering with the Dvarw to dial it in. Perhaps a new coil witha lower ID. Also I think I may need to tighten the airflow slightly by trying a smaller adaptor. Not sure. But it feels a tad too airy for this build and juice and I think its letting down the flavour a bit.

Bottom line - lovely vape but more tinkering still needed...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Silver said:


> Its been a few days with the Dvarw side by side against the Skyline vaping the same juice (my LIT Sidechick fruity menthol blend)
> 
> Still early days but ive had a bit of a run to make some *initial comments*
> 
> The Dvarw is good and has no troubles. No leaks. Vapes nicely. It does pop and crackle a bit though.
> The flavour is good for me. Its a bit juicier than the Skyline. A bit less crisp. But not as full - if that makes sense?
> 
> So far the Skyline has better flavour for me for this juice. Crisper and more "pure". It beats the Dvarw at the moment quite comfortably on flavour. I think its because the coil and airflow i have in the Skyline are well matched. Bit unfair though because ive had quite a long time to tweak the Skyline and have only my first build in the Dvarw.
> 
> I need to start tinkering with the Dvarw to dial it in. Perhaps a new coil witha lower ID. Also I think I may need to tighten the airflow slightly by trying a smaller adaptor. Not sure. But it feels a tad too airy for this build and juice and I think its letting down the flavour a bit.
> 
> Bottom line - lovely vape but more tinkering still needed...


2nd smallest airflow option, 3.5mm id, 5 wrap 24ga flat wire from haywire. You'll thank me later

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Moey_Ismail said:


> 2nd smallest airflow option, 3.5mm id, 5 wrap 24ga flat wire from haywire. You'll thank me later



Thanks @Moey_Ismail 
Much appreciated, i need to get that flatwire and have been wanting to try it for some time


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Thanks @Moey_Ismail
> Much appreciated, i need to get that flatwire and have been wanting to try it for some time


Must make a plan to send this to you.
I've used about 30cms of it and I prefer fancy coils

If I run into you perhaps and you remind me to bring it it's yours gratis.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Ah thank you @Christos - that is very kind of you !

When I see 24g, I always get nervous, LOL
Im more of a 26g and upward person. hehe


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Ah thank you @Christos - that is very kind of you !
> 
> When I see 24g, I always get nervous, LOL
> Im more of a 26g and upward person. hehe


It's actually not as bad as 24 awg round wire.
Although when I was "younger" I would use 22 awg kanthal


----------



## Silver

Dvarw is back in action. Just rewicked with Royal Wicks. 

Didn't feel like changing the coil. Another time. 

LIT Sidechick inside. 

It's nice but I need to tweak it. Still my first build in there.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------

